
Creating a WebAPI object - LukasRos
https://blog.cloudobjects.io/tutorial/core/2017/05/12/create-a-webapi-object/
======
LukasRos
A hands-on tutorial introducing CloudObjects and explaining how to write a
machine-readable API definition in RDF and publishing it on the directory.

